# Walking wheel



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

I am on my way to Wisconsin and found this in Ohio. If it is still there on my way back, I may buy it. The post with the wheel needs to be rotated 180 degrees I think. Everything seems to be there and it is very reasonable. I'll have to take the wheel off to get it in my car, but that is okay!


----------



## Maginel (Mar 1, 2015)

I have one very similar. They are wonderful and once I understood what the wheel spun best I was hooked. I cannot spin commercial roving on mine but rolags do the trick. Hope this wheel comes into your spinning life.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

It is only $150. Other than rotating things as they should be to get the wheel and mother of all (if they call it that) on the correct side, and adding a leather support for the spindle, everything is there. Maybe it is a left-handed wheel--i doubt it! It even has two spindles and a maiden from some unknown other wheel! I don't think I can pass it up. I know I will be disappointed if it is gone.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is a great looking wheel....I hope you get it.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

If it is still there, then you were meant to have it.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

Good luck!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

It has what is called a miners head - a contraption that makes the big wheel spin even faster. Rather than trying to explain, I'll let Google do it. But, I do think there is one extra spindle. Nice wheel if you can get things to line up. Have fun!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Yes, I read about the Minor's head which makes it faster (maybe more challenging at first, but no problem). and it has two spindles. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Oh good luck - hope you get it. I was offered a great wheel a few years ago, but unfortunately there was no way I could fit it into my small flat (especially as I have 6 wheels - ok I do teach :sm17: )


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow what a great wheel. I hope it is there to. Just needs a little TLC that's all.


----------



## pmarch (Mar 18, 2012)

This is a "great wheel" correct? What a find!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

pmarch said:


> This is a "great wheel" correct? What a find!


Yes. I'm really hoping it is still there on my way home.


----------



## Minko (Nov 22, 2016)

Did you get it??


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

I start back east tomorrow, so I'll know either tomorrow afternoon or Thursday morning!


----------



## Minko (Nov 22, 2016)

I am anxious to hear all about it!


----------



## lovethelake (Apr 6, 2011)

I have one like it too, and she came from Ohio!


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Safe trip and hope you get it


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

I got it! Came apart easily so no problem fitting it in the car! I'm excited!!!!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

I'm happy for you. Show us with you using it!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Nice


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

YIIIIIPPPPPEEEE so happy for you. Enjoy it and we want pictures when it is home and safe and sound and all new or almost new. lol


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

amoamarone said:


> I got it! Came apart easily so no problem fitting it in the car! I'm excited!!!!


You go girl!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

I got this to work a little but determined I need a small repair. I have contacted bobbin boy to see if he can make me the necessary whorl.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Oh I hope so it does look soo nice. Got my fingers crossed.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Congrats on getting your wheel! After a minor fix you will be loving it.


----------

